# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  در مورد دانشگاه ازاد پیراپزشکی و پشت کنکور ماندن

## msperouz

سلام خدمت دوستان

*من رتبم تو منطقه یک 18 هزار و کشوری 69 هزار و ترازم 7500 شده
*
تصمیم گرفتم که ازاد انتخاب رشته کنم یه رشته ای مثل پرستاری - اتاق عمل - هوشبری اگر بشه که خود ازاد شهر دور (خودم تهرانم) اگرم نشه *ظرفیت مازاد* دانشگاه ازاد یه شهر معقول مثلا رشت - سمنان یا حتی دورتر چون طبق سالای گذشته تا 75 هزار اینا حالت عادی *مازاد* برمیداشتن و حتی رتبه کشوریر خیلی داغون هم گاها بر میداشتن
*
سوالی که داشتم اینکه من بخوام دو ترم مرخصی بگیرم از این دانشگاه ازاد و کنکور سال بعد شرکت کنم «که حداقل یکم دلم قرص باشه که این دانشگاه یه رشته معقول قبول شدم» مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟*
*
1-از لحاظ معافیت سربازی باید چیکار کنم؟؟ چون سال بعد میشه سومین کنکورم
*
*2-بعد اینکه باید نیمی از شهریه دو ترم رو پرداخت کنم موقع مرخصی یا کامل؟
*
*3-سوال بعدی اینکه اگر دانشگاه فرهنگیان توی تکمیل ظرفیت قبول شم چیکار باید بکنم که ازاد رو ول کنم بیام فرهنگیان؟ از این بابت مشکلی نیست؟
*
*4- ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه ازاد همون شهریور اعلام میشه ؟ اگر شهریور اعلام نمیشه و باید منتظر بمونم باید چجوری برای معافیت کار کنم مشکلی پیش نیاد؟*

*5-سوال اخرم اینکه به نظرتون احتمال داره دانشگاه ازادظرفیت مازاد حتی شهر دور هم قبول نشم؟ چقد شانسش هست که قبول بشم*

واقعیتش اینکه اول تصمیم داشتم پیام نور ثبت نام کنم ولی چون میترسم سال بعد بازم از این اتفاقا رقم بزنه سنجش و داغون تر شه و بحث تاثیر معدلو ...
 همه چی تصمیم گرفتم دانشگاه ازاد رشته پیراپزشکی شهر دور بزنم تا خیالم یکم راحت شه

----------


## msperouz

up لطفا اگر کسی اطلاع داره کمک کنه دعاتون میکنم :d

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام خدمت دوستان
> 
> *من رتبم تو منطقه یک 18 هزار و کشوری 69 هزار و ترازم 7500 شده
> *
> تصمیم گرفتم که ازاد انتخاب رشته کنم یه رشته ای مثل پرستاری - اتاق عمل - هوشبری اگر بشه که خود ازاد شهر دور (خودم تهرانم) اگرم نشه *ظرفیت مازاد* دانشگاه ازاد یه شهر معقول مثلا رشت - سمنان یا حتی دورتر چون طبق سالای گذشته تا 75 هزار اینا حالت عادی *مازاد* برمیداشتن و حتی رتبه کشوریر خیلی داغون هم گاها بر میداشتن
> *
> سوالی که داشتم اینکه من بخوام دو ترم مرخصی بگیرم از این دانشگاه ازاد و کنکور سال بعد شرکت کنم «که حداقل یکم دلم قرص باشه که این دانشگاه یه رشته معقول قبول شدم» مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟*
> *
> 1-از لحاظ معافیت سربازی باید چیکار کنم؟؟ چون سال بعد میشه سومین کنکورم
> ...


1 - میتونی بری آزاد یا پیام نور و معافیت تحصیلی بگیری .. 

2 - شرایط هر واحد دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نور فرق میکنه .. ممکنه ترم اول بهت مرخصی بدن و ترم دوم بهت مرخصی ندن یا بر عکس یا ممکنه دانشگاه بیخیالی باشن دو ترم رو بهت مرخصی بدن ! ولی در کل باید شهریه ثابت رو پرداخت کنی تا برات مرخصی تحصیلی صادر بشه . 

3 - اطلاعی ندارم 

4 - برو پلیس +10 کد سخا رو بگیر و وارد این سایت شو .. ببین تاریخ معافیتت واسه کی هست ! https://services.epolice.ir اگه تاریخ معافیتت 6/31 باشه که مشکلی نداری چون نتایج رو احتمالا قبلش اعلام کنن ولی اگه احیانا قبلش اعلام نکردن باید دفترچه پست کنی و هر موقع نتایج اومدی از دانشگاه یه نامه ببری پلیس +10 تا اعزام رو تبدیل به معافیت تحصیلی بکنن 

5 - احتمالا زیاد هر 3 تاش رو میاری ..

----------

